# Trying for a baby girl



## rachwill

Hi everyone! Haven't posted in a while...
This is the only place I will say it out loud. We're trying for baby number 3 but really I'm trying for a girl. I have 2 very wonderful boys and I wouldn't change them for the world. But the only reason I want a third is because I've always longed for a girl. 
This makes me such a horrible person! I think deep down if we are lucky enought to get pregnant and it turns out to be a boy I will of course love my baby with all my heart. But this is def my last chance of having a girl coz there will be no more. 
I feel so bad that I'm already gearing myself up for the 'disappointment' of another boy before I've even got pregnant!! Please tell me there's someone else out there that feels like this :'(


----------



## MrsM17

Yes, I have a beautiful 8 week old son that I sway hard for a girl with. I am of course glad he is all boy and all mine but I have not stopped desiring a daughter. We alsways said 2 childsren. Period. But nowI am think we mat try for a 3rd. I am so scared of doing it though and getting another boy,that sounds awful. I am even lookng into PGD in cyprus as a sure fire way to get one if it works, but notsure we can justify the cost if itfails x


----------



## kaths101

A lot of us here are in the same position. I also have 2 gorgeous boys and pregnant again. You of course are not a horrible person it's natural to feel as you are, doesn't mean we love our boys any less. 
Are you swaying or leaving it to pot luck?


----------



## rachwill

Swaying. Is there anything that would actually work? 
I'll prob leave it to pot luck but only because I can't even admit to my husband how I strongly I feel :(


----------



## dollych

Yes rachwill, I felt exactly like you after 2 boys and was desperate for a girl. I love my 2 boys so much and wouldn't change them for the world, but I really wanted a daughter this time. I'm 33 weeks pregnant with my 3rd boy.
I would say try swaying because at least you can say you tried everything. There's no harm in trying as long as you don't get you're hopes up too much!. I was convinced swaying would would work, but it didn't for me.
it's worked for a lot of ladies.
I did a really really strict sway. Diet , dropping meat, no snacking, lost a stone in weight, made hubby take LR etc etc only DTD once at positive OPK..... All the things they recommend for a 'pink sway' but ended up with my 3rd boy. I'm really happy he's healthy and looking forward to him arriving, but I'm gutted I will never have a daughter.

I've posted this same update on a lot of threads and really believe timing is the key as the majority of girls I have spoken to have DTD days before OV and got a girl. 

Mrsm did you try timing as well?.
Good luck rachwill.... Really hope you get you're girl xx


----------



## dollych

P.s you're not a horrible person, it's just awful GD and I'm like you, didn't tell anybody how I was feeling. I told my husband I wanted a girl , but didn't explain how bad I was really feeling. Nobody knows how I still feel. 

Mrsm I also looked into the pgd in Cyprus, but I agree it's just too much money xx


----------



## rachwill

Thanks dollych I helps to know I'm not the only one feeling like this. Happy and healthy babies are all that matter at the end of the day. 
However I still remember feeling my heart drop when I found out my 2nd child was a boy. I really do love him and wouldn't change anything now. But the problem is I still have the longing for a girl. It's only in the last couple of months my hubby has agreed to have another child. After #2 was born we both said that was our family complete. But it never was for me. There is still that little empty space waiting for a little girl. And if #3 is a boy that space will never be filled. 
But at least hubby has agreed for #3 so I won't live with regrets of not trying! And if it is a boy I'll just have to make sure they all marry lovely girls!!


----------



## kaths101

rachwill said:


> Thanks dollych I helps to know I'm not the only one feeling like this. Happy and healthy babies are all that matter at the end of the day.
> However I still remember feeling my heart drop when I found out my 2nd child was a boy. I really do love him and wouldn't change anything now. But the problem is I still have the longing for a girl. It's only in the last couple of months my hubby has agreed to have another child. After #2 was born we both said that was our family complete. But it never was for me. There is still that little empty space waiting for a little girl. And if #3 is a boy that space will never be filled.
> But at least hubby has agreed for #3 so I won't live with regrets of not trying! And if it is a boy I'll just have to make sure they all marry lovely girls!!

^^ exactly the same as me!! We thought we were done at 2 too. That's how I'm looking at it, there will never be a 'what if' if we didn't have the third child but this one is our absolute last. 
Youre right, lovely girls and granddaughters maybe? And lots of chances of grandchildren with 3 children! :haha:


----------



## MrsM17

Yes dolly did 1 attempt at pos opk, think it ended up being the day before or 2 days before ov. I was the 2nd batch of sperm too and our only attempt that month. 
I am done with swaying, I can't do that to myself again, I became obsessed and lost a lot of weight, I was a perfect 'pink' mama. Not sure I believe it now.
Hubby says he will go PGD but we would have to get a loan and I am so so torn about it. He thinks we should try again naturally first but I said once we had 3 kidsthe chances of going HT would be non existant with all the extra expenses of flights etc.. plus ill be 34 in a few weeks x


----------

